
Why Microservices Fail - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/why-microservices-fail-6cdc006f9540
======
taylodl
I believe the author is describing the chain-of-responsibility
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chain-of-
responsibility_patter...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chain-of-
responsibility_pattern)) pattern. If so then yes, it's a good pattern for
service abstraction.

